# 6-colours, Simple challenge



## mrCage (Sep 22, 2009)

Hi 

On a 3x3x3 cube what is the shortest sequence to achieve 6 colours on each of the faces of the cube?

Variation: repeat this challenge for 4x4x4, 5x5x5, 6x6x6 etc.
Which is the size with shortest solution??

Per

PS! I do NOT know the solutions - but i know that 8 turns will suffice on a 6x6x6

Per


----------



## Vifs (Sep 22, 2009)

I got 5 turns on the 6x6x6


----------



## mrCage (Sep 22, 2009)

Please post sequence(s) when you have a contribution. Link to java applet would be perfect

Per


----------



## Vifs (Sep 22, 2009)

Sorry, uhh 

R' 2R' 3R' U D


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Sep 22, 2009)

Wher's red and orange on U and D? -.-


----------



## Vifs (Sep 22, 2009)

uhh... what?


----------



## Lucas Garron (Sep 22, 2009)

R' 2r' 3r' U D only makes F, and incidentally B.
Note:


mrCage said:


> On a 3x3x3 cube what is the shortest sequence to achieve 6 colours on *each* of the faces of the cube?



I'd try this, but it's late and I have other things to do.


----------



## TMOY (Sep 22, 2009)

For 3^3 (and also bigger cubes of course): L R U2 F B L R' works.


----------



## DavidWoner (Sep 22, 2009)

TMOY said:


> For 3^3 (and also bigger cubes of course): L R U2 F B L R' works.



That alg is win

http://alg.garron.us/?alg=L_R_U2_F_B_L_R- for those who don't have a cube nearby.


----------



## Stefan (Sep 22, 2009)

DavidWoner said:


> That alg is win


This one's result is nicer: L R2 B2 F2 D' U' L'
-- http://games.groups.yahoo.com/group/speedsolvingrubikscube/message/28984

Its properties:


Spoiler



No more than two of each colour on each side.
No adjacent matching colours.
All six colours on each side.
-- http://games.groups.yahoo.com/group/speedsolvingrubikscube/message/29142


----------



## Vifs (Sep 22, 2009)

Oh boy, missread. I thought it said 6 colors on one side, sorry :/


----------

